# Egyptian income tax without a work permit



## 11470 (May 9, 2012)

I was recently employed by a hospital in Egypt and found out that no work permit had been arranged. However i have payed egyptian income tax at 20% on my earnings. Is this possible in egypt? can you pay income tax without a work permit??


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

11470 said:


> I was recently employed by a hospital in Egypt and found out that no work permit had been arranged. However i have payed egyptian income tax at 20% on my earnings. Is this possible in egypt? can you pay income tax without a work permit??


yes, it's possible. It used to be possible in the UK too, as Inland Revenue and Immigration didn't speak to each other  I wonder if this has changed now back in UK? :confused2:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

It is very possible, because it is a administrative process (paying salaries). Also, as said there is very little cohesion and cooperation between any of the Government departments. Each does there own thing. And that applies to many 1st and 2nd world countries too!


----------

